# Co-Sleeping is killing my shoulders...



## photochef (Aug 14, 2005)

I cannot figure out how to make this situation better, and I am in so much pain. I cannot pick up my daughter without sending shooting pains through my shoulders. When we sleep at night, I have to sleep on my side so that she can have the boobie, the all night buffet. If she feels me, she needs me. But once I am laying down, I cannot turn over because she wakes up and cries for me to turn back over and give her her boobie again. So my shoulder is in one position all night, and by morning, I give in and take advil to get thru the day.

Has anyone else had this problem, and found a way around it? Is there a special way to position myself with pillows, or maybe strengthening exercises for my shoulder, or anything else?

I didn't think I was going to make it today, she wanted to be carried, and I thought I couldn't make it out to the car....
sigh....


----------



## yemango (Jan 27, 2007)

ive found some things that help:

-soft mattress topper (like natural latex or a featherbed) to hug the contours of the body
-literally picking the baby up and switching sides frequently throughout the night (or hopping over baby)
-a very firm supportive neck pillow (natural latex again)
-doing yoga, or at least arm circles and pec doorway stretches upon waking
-placing a semi-deflated pilates ball between shoulderblades once a day, laying on it (with neck support) to open up that entire chest area (or rolled up towel down the legnth of spine)
-getting regular chiropractic/massage
-most importantly: are you dehydrated??


----------



## mchalehm (Feb 5, 2007)

Your babe is older, right? Any possibility that you can try encouraging her to go longer between feedings at night (allowing you to roll over and get some decent rest?). (I think I'm adding correctly to see that your siggy indicates she's 14 months--in my view that is old enough to let you have a break!)

It seems to me that she is nursing for comfort, most likely, not because she's hungry, which is fine if it's working for you--but it isn't. Would she possibly accept a lovey or something that might let her be more comfortable without constant breast access? If it's interfering with your ability to function normally, I think it's time to consider some nighttime nursing limits (not necessarily nightweaning, just limits).


----------



## Twwly (Jan 30, 2007)

If it's not working for you, change something. Having to medicate yourself to get through the day is a clear indicator that things have gotta change.

You could limit her comfort night nursing. You could simply insist mommy gets to sleep on her back/other side. If she is nursing all night long, it's not for food if she is older.

"If she feels me, she needs me" --- Move a little farther away in bed if poss, or stick a toddler mattress beside your bed, nurse her down on it and return to yours. Perhaps she just needs more sleep space.


----------



## _apmama_ (Jun 17, 2008)

I actually have the very same problem. My baby is 8 months old and is nursing most of the night. Not because he is hungry but simply because I am next to him. When I tried not to give him the breast, he wakes up fully and starts crying. I tried to move away a bit - my DH is actually sleeping on the floor now so I have one mattress and the baby has another one, but nothing has changed. I don't mind nursing at all but every morning I feel like I was in a fight or something, my whole body is stiff and hurts.







:


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Same issue here. Every two to three hours I hop over the baby and lay on my other side. Sometimes I scooch her over a bit to have more space. I still wake up stiff and in a lot of pain. I can't imagine staying in one position all night. Oh...and pillows galore!!! Four pillows for every part of me that needs more support. Hugs mama!


----------



## cyndimo (Jul 20, 2005)

I had the same issue (and we weren't even nursing! it was just the way DS cuddled best at night.) And I felt like putting my arm down by my side closed me off too much from DS.
I went to a chiropractor, which helped. And, she gave me some exercises to do with a thera-band, which would have helped more if I actually did them.
I think my case was also made worse by my sling, which I wore like forever!
Good luck!
Cyndi


----------

